# BRC Rescue



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Somebody abandoned this bike on my neighbors lawn. I rescued it. Its says BRC, Tange 5 tubes on the frame, 4130 CroMo fork and Sugino cranks. It has decent welds, the stem bar combo is interesting and it might make for an interesting rat bike build. I think its Canadian? Info and opinions requested. Any desirability to this particular frame? Desirability will determine how much money I'll be willing to thrown down this pit


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, BRC is a Canadian company (Boyes-Rosser), bikes were made in Asia though. They had a whole range of bikes, some of them are pretty decent. I`ve had a couple of those beach cruiser like you found...not particular desirable, but fun bikes.

"BRC... the Bike Riders Choice!"


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I sold a ton of those cruisers back in the day. They had a decent build on them. That said, I would impose a hard limit of $300 on a resto and realize that you'd end up with a $300 bike. I think it could be worth it though.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Not familiar with this bike. Are those Bullmoose bars, or are they Bullmoose knockoffs?


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

WickedPhatChance said:


> Not familiar with this bike. Are those Bullmoose bars, or are they Bullmoose knockoffs?


How can I tell? If I pull the bar stem off the fork, will they be marked inside like Salsas?


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

bushpig said:


> I sold a ton of those cruisers back in the day. They had a decent build on them. That said, *I would impose a hard limit of $300 on a resto* and realize that you'd end up with a $300 bike. I think it could be worth it though.


Thats what I really wanted to know. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

bing! said:


> How can I tell? If I pull the bar stem off the fork, will they be marked inside like Salsas?


No need to reach for the tools. Just sit tight and the VRC swamis will give you a 100% confident visual diagnosis here within 24 hours...or more likely, 24 minutes.

Fwiw it looks odd to me...but I suppose that could be because it sits at an odd angle, due to the lazy head angle on the cruiser. But that said, my hunch is that it is a knockoff.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

24/26 wheels?


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lol! They sure ain`t Ritcheys!...Or even Nittos. Just generic Bullmoose bars...


----------

